# Kong Inflatable collar?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

has anyone used the Kong inflatable collars? (elizabethan collar).
I was wondering if they worked well, I'm currently using the Buster Click Elizabethan collar and Hex is now using it as a battering ram, we're up to the 3rd collar now LOL
Cheers


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep--waste of money. I had one that lasted a whopping 15 minutes before a dog other than the one that was wearing it decided to see if it was a chew toy. She walked up to the pup wearing the e-collar, took a trial play bite at the inflatable e-collar, and that was it for the collar. If you are a single-dog household, it might be fine -- I would not use it in a multi-dog household though (_especially_ with playful young dogs).

If you have a multi-dog household, I highly recommend the foam soft-e collars like this one. They can lie on it like a pillow, so it isn't uncomfortable, they have peripheral vision, and if they run into a door frame, the foam has "give" to it so that it doesn't hurt. They look like German-Shepherd-Flowers walking around the house with one of these!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Magwart; I have an old mutt with serious, serious environmental allergies. In certain seasons he has to be 'coned' 24/7. We've tried every cone/soft cone/inflatable cone/neck brace on the market. The Kong inflatable collar is #1 on the "most useless design" list for us. It didn't inhibit his range in the slightest, and he's not exactly the most flexible 12 year old.

When I went to return it to the store the manager laughed. I asked why; he said that he hadn't had to order any of these in months. The one I'd bought had already been returned THREE TIMES. Pass!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My older dog(non GSD) decided that this particular collar choked her and made her not able to breathe. She could have won an oscar for biggest drama queen. Finally I just took it off because I got tired of her acting like she couldn't breathe....she had plenty of room


----------

